# Wünsch dir ein Spiel!



## Wolfner (28. April 2011)

Huzzah,

hin und wieder kommt es mir vor als würde mir der Bezug zu den heutigen Ansprüchen in der Spieleindustrie immer weiter entgleiten. Darum dachte ich mir, spielen wir ein kleines Spiel:

*Wünscht euch ein Spiel!*

Es kann sein was ihr wollt (RTS, RPG, FPS, MMOG etc.), wichtig ist nur: Ihr müsst genau angeben welche Features ihr haben wollt.


MfG
Wolfner


P.S.:

Ich persönlich hätte eigentlich nur zwei wirkliche Wünsche.

Das erste ist im Prinzip nur eine anständige Umsetzung der Idee von Space Station 13 als eine Art FPS-RPG (ähnlich System Shock 2).
Also im Prinzip geht es darum: Es ist ein Multiplayer-Spiel (kein MMOG!) bei dem man sich auf einer Raumstation befindet (das Szenario ist nicht so wichtig - könnte auch ne Arktisstation oder irgendwas anderes abgeschiedenes in lebensfeindlicher Umgebung sein).
Jetzt gibts auf dieser Station ein Team aus sagen wir 25 Leuten. Jede dieser Personen geht einer bestimmten Aufgabe auf der Station nach (Wissenschaftler, Lagerist, Koch, Hausmeister, Kapitän/Stationsleiter usw.) und erfüllt in seinem Bereich bestimmte Ziele. Umso besser man diese Ziele verwirklicht umso besser schneidet die gesamte Station in der End-Bewertung ab, d.h. falls sie einem nicht um die Ohren fliegt, denn ein kleiner Anteil an Spielern wird zu Verrätern gemacht. Diese Verräter haben strikter definierte Ziele als der Rest der Crew. Meistens handelt es sich um Mordaufträge an bestimmten Stationsmitgliedern, Diebstahl bestimmter Daten oder die völlige Vernichtung der Station mit anschließender Flucht im Notfallshuttle.
Natürlich weiß keiner wer die Verräter sind, womit man sich ständig gegenseitig äusserst genau auf die Finger schaut.
Jetzt ist im Prinzip das Ziel einer Runde a) der eigenen Arbeit nachgehen und b) die Verräter ausfindig machen und "aus dem Verkehr ziehen" (ausserdem evtl. noch c) überleben - wenns hart auf hart kommt)
Und wenn einmal alles zum Teufel geht: Alles liegen und stehen lassen, jeder ist sich selbst der nächste. Eine Runde ist vorbei wenn a) alle Verräter tot sind oder b) das Rettungsshuttle die Station angeflogen und verlassen hat (es braucht natürlich gewisse Befugnisse um das Shuttle überhaupt mal zu rufen).
Was aber den wirklichen Reiz bei SS13 ausmachte, waren die Möglichkeiten wie die Verräter die Station hochjagen konnten. Das ging von einer "normalen" Sprengung über "Unfälle" am Singularitätsantrieb (der alles verschlingt wenn er nicht ordnungsgemäß betrieben wird) bis hin zu Krankheiten und eingeschleppten "Fremdkörpern" die Kleinholz aus allem machen was sich bewegt. Es gab auch eine Stations-K.I. welche ebenfalls von einem Spieler verkörpert wurde und welche ebenfalls ein "Verräter" (in dem Fall wohl eher wahnsinnig) sein konnte - geschlossene Türen, Stromausfälle und durchgeknallte Roboter inkl.
Es ergibt sich also eine Vielzahl an verschiedenen Rundenverläufen.
Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass die Station quasi aufgebaut ist wie ein Minecraft-Konstrukt? (alles kann mit einem Werkzeugkasten demontiert werden werden - befindet sich mal ein klaffendes Loch in der Stationswand geht dort natürlich die Luft aus)

Und so weiter und sofort... ja sowas würd ich ich mir wünschen.

Ein Warhammer Fantasy RPG im Stil von Baldurs Gate wäre allerdings auch nett :-B


Postet einfach mal eure Spielideen/-wünsche.


----------



## EspCap (28. April 2011)

Einfach mal ein aktuelles, modernes Weltraum-Spiel. Von der Basis her wie Freelancer. Ewige Weiten, tausende Planeten (unbesiedelt/besiedelt) auf denen man allen landen kann, Raumstationen. Sowohl Möglichkeiten zum Handeln als auch Kämpfen. RPG-Elemente, unterschiedlichste Karriereziele. Joah, das wäre mal was.


----------



## orkman (28. April 2011)

deine ganze eschichte um space station 13 hoert sich hammer an ... ich hab sowas schon mehrmals in rl gespielt hier in belgien ,... da is das eine art kartenspiel...
es heisst "Loup-Garou" wenn ich mich net irre was uebersetzt werwolf heisst
es geht dadrum dass man 10-15 karten nimmt oder halt soviele karten wie spieler da sind und es gibt bestimmte karten , zum beispiel , amor de liebesengel , die hexe , der jaeger , der stadtrat , die normalen buerger , die liebenden und die werwoelfe natuerlich
jeder zieht ne karte und kennt seine rolle ... alle schliessen die augen und dann sollen NUR die werwoelfe die augen aufmachen , damit sie alle wissen dass sie die boesen sind ... und dann geht es auch schon los ... ziel des spiels ist es die werwoelfe zu enttarnen , und die werwoelfe wollen halt alle normalen buerger toeten ...

die anderen rollen haben spezielle fertigkeiten ... wenn du mehr darueber erfahren willst dann schick mir eine PN

zu dem thread: hmm... ein gut gemachtes sniper spiel ... oder ein hack und slay/rollen spiel wo man ein samurai spielt ( aber kein dynastie warriors oder so)

ein online mmorpg was ueber das alte asien handelt waere auch n1


----------



## Wolfner (28. April 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> die anderen rollen haben spezielle fertigkeiten ... wenn du mehr darueber erfahren willst dann schick mir eine PN



Ich hoff einfach mal die Nachricht ist angekommen. Browser zickt rum


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. April 2011)

@ Orkman: Das gibt es mit dem Prinzip hier glaube ich unter dem Namen "Die Werwölfe von Düsterwald"

Ansonsten, wo mich EspCap grade dran erinnert, sowas wie Freelancer nur in aktueller Grafk hätte wirklich was, vor allem wenn man das z.B. mit Talentbäumen erweitern könnte, noch mehr Gegenstände einbringen würde und vll auch abgesehen von der Weltraumerkundung die Bodenerkundung erweitern würde.
Das würde mich sicher für Monate fesseln^^
Was auch noch gut wäre, wäre eine freiere Gestaltung des Raumschiffs. Es gab zwar schon ein paar, aber es wäre schön, wenn man die Typen Frachter, etc noch um einiges erweitern würde und auch die Waffensystheme frei anbringbar machen würde.


----------



## EspCap (28. April 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das würde mich sicher für Monate fesseln^^



Monate? Jahre :O


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Die Ideen klingen beide schon richtig gut.
Vorallem die von EspCap mit dem Raumschiff quer durch die Galaxis... geile Sache, wenn es das in der Form gäbe.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. April 2011)

Ein Piraten-OpenWorld Spiel mit RPG-Elementen.
Komplexer Charaktererstellung, massenweise Quests.
Viele Gebiete ... auf Bergen, auf dem Wasser natürlich, in einer kahlen Wüste, in einer Steppe, Schnee.
Ordentliche Vertonung auf Deutsch mit bekannten Synchronstimmen.
Komplexes Waffensystem etc.

Klingt schon fast nach einem MMO, soll aber eher ein besseres GTA sein.^^


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2011)

Ein GTS sozusagen?


----------



## Bloodletting (28. April 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ein GTS sozusagen?



Was ist GTS?


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Was ist GTS?



Grand Theft Steppe ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (28. April 2011)

Ich bin simpel gestrickt, ein OpenWorld MMO Shooter ala GTA + MirrorsEdge + CoD


----------



## Bloodletting (29. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Grand Theft Steppe ^^



Eher GTY.

Grand Theft Yarrrr! 

Natürlich entwickelt von Rockstar Games, die habens einfach drauf, was OpenWorld angeht. Ähnlich Bioware mit RPGs.^^


----------



## Felix^^ (29. April 2011)

Ich wünsche mir dass Portal noch krasser auf die Physik zurückgreift  und ne neue engine könnt die auch mal nehmen oder wenigstens aufpolieren...


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. April 2011)

Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das wirklich realitätsnah ist. Und wenn ich realitätsnah meine, dann meine ich nicht sowas wie MW2 oder Battlefield BC2. Ich meine vollkommenere Realität. Mit rumwirbelnder Sicht, langsameren Bewegungen z.B. beim Nachladen oder auch mal individuelle Animationen. Verwundungen bei Getroffenwerden, die realistische Konsequenzen haben, ein realistisches Schiessen und Zielen und Deckung suchen usw.


----------



## Wolfner (29. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das wirklich realitätsnah ist. Und wenn ich realitätsnah meine, dann meine ich nicht sowas wie MW2 oder Battlefield BC2. Ich meine vollkommenere Realität. Mit rumwirbelnder Sicht, langsameren Bewegungen z.B. beim Nachladen oder auch mal individuelle Animationen. Verwundungen bei Getroffenwerden, die realistische Konsequenzen haben, ein realistisches Schiessen und Zielen und Deckung suchen usw.



ArmA II gabs die Woche um 5,99 auf Steam


----------



## orkman (29. April 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ Orkman: Das gibt es mit dem Prinzip hier glaube ich unter dem Namen "Die Werwölfe von Düsterwald"



jo thx ... habe das ganze dank mr. google selbst auf deutsch gefunden und alle links an den herrn threadersteller geschickt 
wuerds gern kaufen , aber haette fast nie die gelegenheit es zu spielen *sigh*


----------



## Sabito (29. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das wirklich realitätsnah ist. Und wenn ich realitätsnah meine, dann meine ich nicht sowas wie MW2 oder Battlefield BC2. Ich meine vollkommenere Realität. Mit rumwirbelnder Sicht, langsameren Bewegungen z.B. beim Nachladen oder auch mal individuelle Animationen. Verwundungen bei Getroffenwerden, die realistische Konsequenzen haben, ein realistisches Schiessen und Zielen und Deckung suchen usw.



ein realistischer ego-shooter, mein traumspiel.^^ alles ist sprengbar, bzw. je nach matrialdicke auch die deckung durchsiebbar^^, selbst wenn man beim sniper die luftanhält wackelt des zielfernrohr noch etc. pp. einfach nur realistisch.^^


----------



## Servon (29. April 2011)

Z2 sollte mal entwickelt werden
[attachment=11851:1996.jpg]

und Loom sollte auch mal ne Trilogie werden
[attachment=11852:1990.jpg]


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das wirklich realitätsnah ist. Und wenn ich realitätsnah meine, dann meine ich nicht sowas wie MW2 oder Battlefield BC2. Ich meine vollkommenere Realität. Mit rumwirbelnder Sicht, langsameren Bewegungen z.B. beim Nachladen oder auch mal individuelle Animationen. Verwundungen bei Getroffenwerden, die realistische Konsequenzen haben, ein realistisches Schiessen und Zielen und Deckung suchen usw.



Ich bezweifle, dass das jemals ein großer Erfolg in unserer heutigen Zeit werden könnte. Der Aufwand wäre viel zu groß.

@ Topic:

Ein Anti-Kriegs-Spiel. Von mir aus auch im zweiten Weltkrieg oder ein fiktives Szenario. Homefront hat das ja leider verpasst. Ein Anti-Kriegs-Spiel mit schockierenden Szenen und einer verdammt guten Story. Einfach ein Spiel, dass der Welt zeigt, dass es nicht nur um das brutale Töten von Menschen geht, auch wenn Auseinandersetzungen mit Gegnern auch in so einem Spiel vorkommen müssen. Das hätte schon was...


----------



## orkman (29. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Anti-Kriegs-Spiel. Von mir aus auch im zweiten Weltkrieg oder ein fiktives Szenario. Homefront hat das ja leider verpasst. Ein Anti-Kriegs-Spiel mit schockierenden Szenen und einer verdammt guten Story. Einfach ein Spiel, dass der Welt zeigt, dass es nicht nur um das brutale Töten von Menschen geht, auch wenn Auseinandersetzungen mit Gegnern auch in so einem Spiel vorkommen müssen. Das hätte schon was...



wieso bitteschoen hat homefront das verpasst ? ok is nicht der absolute brenner, aber solche szenen wie das mit den massengraebern und lagern is doch schon was ... zeigt fast die gleichen fiesen bilder wie die von ausschwitz etc... wenn das nicht anti krieg is dann weiss ich auch net ... ich les immo sogar das buch von homefront


----------



## Ogil (29. April 2011)

Wie Wolfner schon sagte: ArmA II ist deutlich realistischer als die diversen COD/BF/MoH/sonstwas-Varianten/Klone. Ich habe auch beim Steam-Deal zugeschlagen und mir das ganze Pack geholt - und frage mich, warum ich das nicht laengst schon gespielt habe. Wer damals das urspruengliche Operation Flashpoint gespielt hat, wird auch ArmA2 moegen. Und wem ArmA2 noch nicht realistisch genug ist, der kann sich mit diversen Mods (z.B. A.C.E.) das Ganze noch weiter Richtung Realismus aufbohren.

Allerdings sollte man sich dann auch daran gewoehnen, dass man oefter mal stirbt und vor allem nicht der Mittelpunkt des gesamten Geschehens ist - d.h. die Gegner sind immer da, agieren selbst und tauchen nicht in Wellen auf sobald der Spieler an eine bestimmte Stelle kommt. Und wenn man zu langsam ist, kann es auch passieren, dass man wenig von den Gegnern mitbekommt, da die schon vom eigenen Team ausgeschaltet wurden bevor man sie selbst ueberhaupt gesehen hat (was auch daran liegt, dass da wirklich auf Gewehrschuss-Entfernung gekaempft wird und nicht im Abstand von 10/20m wie z.B. oft bei den letzten CoDs. 

Nett ist auch, dass es oft verschiedene Moeglichkeiten gibt etwas zu loesen. Bei einer Aufklaerungsmission (erste Mission) soll man z.B. eine Kommunikationsstation auskundschaften und fuer die Bombardierung markieren. Da sich herausstellt, dass diese mitten in einem Dorf liegt, bekommt man die Moeglichkeit diese per Sprengladung selbst in die Luft zu jagen um Kollateralschaden zu vermeiden. Oder man meldet per Funk, dass das nicht moeglich ist und nimmt in Kauf, dass das Dorf geplaettet wird.

Szenen wo man die Kriegsverbrechen der Gegner aufdeckt gibt es bei ArmA2 uebrigens auch.

Wer eher an einem 2.WK Szenario interessiert ist, der kann hier wieder auf Mods zurueck greifen - oder er wartet auf Red Orchestra 2, was auch noch dieses Jahr erscheinen wird und bisher zumindest einen guten Eindruck macht.


----------



## Yodaku (29. April 2011)

Ich will die ersten Gameboy Pokemon spiele mit einer erweiterten Gehirn-Hack funktion die alle erinnerungen über alle jemals gespielten spiele löscht, sodass ich das spiel nochmal voller kindlicher Begeisterung durchspielen kann.


----------



## Casp (29. April 2011)

WARCRAFT 4... AND NOTHING ELSE!


----------



## orkman (29. April 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> Ich will die ersten Gameboy Pokemon spiele mit einer erweiterten Gehirn-Hack funktion die alle erinnerungen über alle jemals gespielten spiele löscht, sodass ich das spiel nochmal voller kindlicher Begeisterung durchspielen kann.



ehrlich gesagt waere das echt geil ... ich wuerd ehrlich gesagt gerne mein ganzes wissen loeschen ... dann haettest du wenigstens viel neues ueber das du dich wundern und freuen kannst

wenn ich an die alten guten zeiten denke wo ich mit meinem bruder pokemon spielte ... ich die blaue , er die rote version ... ich ihm so manches zeigte und umgekehrt ... und dann noch missigno etc... ^^ ... habe aus lauter nostalgie vor einem jahr nomma nen alten gameboy gekauft mit der blauen version  und mein bruder auch (aber die gelbe version(pika pika ^^)... aber in vielen spielen is es nur noch wie in wow ... wie hoch is dein equip , wieviel k dps ? nur noch ein fach chinesisch bei dem dich jeder schief ankuckt und dich sofort gern in die klappse schickt xD


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wieso bitteschoen hat homefront das verpasst ? ok is nicht der absolute brenner, aber solche szenen wie das mit den massengraebern und lagern is doch schon was ... zeigt fast die gleichen fiesen bilder wie die von ausschwitz etc... wenn das nicht anti krieg is dann weiss ich auch net ... ich les immo sogar das buch von homefront



Klar zeigt Homefront solche Szenen, aber ohne direkte Bindung. Zusätzlich kommt ja in der deutschen Version eine grausige Übersetzung hinzu, viele Bugs sind im Spiel und nach vier Stunden ist schluss. Sorry, aber das ist sehr schwach.

Da fehlt mir einfach dieser direkte emotionale Moment, der den Spieler direkt packt und ihn den Schockmoment im Falle eines Krieges vor die Augen führt. Da fehlt die packende Geschichte und vor allem ein sprechender Held...


----------



## skyline930 (29. April 2011)

1. Einen richtig, richtig, richtig, richtig realistischen Ego-Shooter. Und damit meine ich keinen Splattershooter, sondern einen bei dem die Waffen etc. stimmen.

2. Einen (Semi-)OpenWorld Ego-Shooter ala Stalker mit Coop :O!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Eher GTY.
> 
> Grand Theft Yarrrr!
> 
> Natürlich entwickelt von Rockstar Games, die habens einfach drauf, was OpenWorld angeht. Ähnlich Bioware mit RPGs.^^



Die Lösung war: Grand Theft Ship ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. April 2011)

History Line 1914-1918 von Blue Byte

unverändertes Spielprinzip aber aktuelle Graphik und 100te neue Maps


----------



## Rhilla (30. April 2011)

huhu^^ich wünsche mir ein -zukunft-spiel-am anfang des spieles ist man ein normaler mensch wird von aliens entführt,auf einen unbekannten planeten , von den aliens wird man drum gebeten andere spezies zu zerstören weil die angeblich sehr böse sind ,man bekommt waffen ausrüsstung ein raumschiff ,dort angekommen (bei der anderen rasse)wird man nach einiger zeit feststellen dass es nur zwischen den 2 rassen ein krieg herrscht wegen der restlichen resourcen in dem zerstörten universum ,man entscheidet sich zwischen den beiden völkern oder man schliesst sich der 3ten fraktion an ,den entführten,die nur vorhaben da abzuhauen um wieder nach hause zu kommen,beide planeten halb zerstört,man sammelt herumliegende oder durch mobs fallende items um sich einen kampfroboter und einen langstrecken raumschiff zu bastelln(hier wäre ein hausing system angebracht,was man auch verteidigen muß gegen andere spieler)-den kampfroboter und das raumschiff kann man immer weiter ausbauen-(was wirklich sehr lange dauern sollte)mit dem roboter geht man später auf spezielle missionen,mit dem raumschiff fleigt man zu anderen planeten-es gibt auch weltraum kämpfe-------also irgenwie sowas .)


----------



## LeWhopper (30. April 2011)

Ich wünsche mir ein MMO so wie WoW. Wo man aber alles im Spiel ohne die Hilfe von anderen sehen kann. z.B. Single Instanzen. 
Natürlich sind Gruppen nicht schlecht, aber es nervt.

Einer der Gründe warum ich damit aufgehört habe. Man ist einfach immer auf andere Angewiesen.


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe warum ich damit aufgehört habe. Man ist einfach immer auf andere Angewiesen.



Du weisst aber schon, wofür das MM steht?


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2011)

@LeWhopper

Ich glaub GuildWars währe was für dich. Nahezu die komplette Welt ist dort Instanziert..


----------



## Warp16 (30. April 2011)

1. Portal 3 und 4 und 5 und 6 und...... xDDD bzw mal n langes portal
2. Ein richtig gutes rpg, freu mich tierisch auf diablo 3 und würd mich freuen wenns zb von baldurs gate ne fortsetzung geben würde. Einfach das epische rpg gefühl der klassiker mit neuer technik gepaart^^
3. geschicklichkeit und rpg in einem, also ein rpg mit fokus auf rätsel lösen statt auf kämpfen (etwa die schwierigkeit der portal rätsel würds schon tun^^)


----------



## LeWhopper (30. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, wofür das MM steht?



Jo. Der Thread heißt ja auch wünsch dir ein Spiel. Und manchmal sind Gruppen in Mmo's ja nicht schlecht. Aber wenn man um 100% vom Spiel gesehen zu haben. Immer auf 4-24 andere Leute angewiesen ist. Dann nervt es.



Dominau schrieb:


> @LeWhopper
> 
> Ich glaub GuildWars währe was für dich. Nahezu die komplette Welt ist dort Instanziert..



Danke für den Tip. Aber Guild Wars habe ich schon ausprobiert. (Ohne es mit anderen Mmo's zu vergleichen). Aber irgendwie liegt es mir einfach nicht.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. April 2011)

Warp16 schrieb:


> 1. Portal 3 und 4 und 5 und 6 und...... xDDD bzw mal n langes portal



Haben die den zweiten Teil schon wieder so kurz gemacht wie den ersten? o_O


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Mai 2011)

Passt ja 

Ich und ein Freund haben vor paar Wochen mal ein paar Ideen aufgeschrieben für ein Game, die Ideen sind zwar ziemlich im wirrwarr, aber ich denke man versteht es, ist halt bei Nacht entstanden wo die Ideen aufeinmal nur so sprudelten xD
Wall of Text 
SPIEL IDEEE

Verschiedene Königreiche die von Orcstämmen bedroht werden bzw. mit denen Krieg führen
Die Königreiche werden von NPCS geführt, sowie die Orcstämme
-Mittelalterlich

LANDSCHAFT
-mittelalterlich
-Wälder
-Flüsse
-Seen

WIRRWARR IDEEN
Die Orcstämme sind für Events da bzw. stellen die Gegner dar, sie werden öfters das Königreich angreifen wo dann jeder zivilist zu den Waffen gehen kann und sie bekämpfen kann, allerdings kann man dort auch sterben.
Es wird auch Events geben wo es richtige Angriffe auf die Orcstämme geben wird.
Ein Orcstamm ist tot wenn der Anführer tot ist.
Als Belohnung kriegt man Silber und zeugs für sich selber (kleidung, möbelstücke für einrichtung, wertvollen schmuck den man verkaufen kann)
die verlassenen "Siedlungen" von den Orcs kann man dann auch verwerten sodass man rohstoffe kriegt und diese verkaufen kann

---------------MENSCH--------------
Die Rasse Mensch hat Königreiche, Dörfer und Städte
Er muss sein tägliches Brot verdienen indem er einen Job annimmt oder
  einen Beruf ausübt
Zu anfang spawnt man nahe einem Dorf und kriegt auch auf dem weg dorthin seine erste Quest
  (jaa, es gibt quest, aber nur so mini dinger) damit man etwas Startgeld inner Tasche hat
Die Währung ist Kupfer (cent) und Silber (euro) und vll auch gold ^^

BERUFE
-Bauer
-Händler
-Tischler
-Bäcker
-GOldgräber
-Minenarbeiter
-Wache
-Kriminalist (Dieb)
-Ritter
-Soldat
-Lieferant
-Postbote
-Waffenschmied
-Rüstungsschmied
-Steinmetz
-Weber
-Jäger
-Fleischer
-Barbier
-Schuster
-Juwelier
-Arzt/Mediziner
-Drechsler
-Henker
-Bierbrauer
-Münzpräger
-Buchbinder
-Buchdrucker
-Färber
-Fischer
-Gerber
-Glaser
-Hutmacher
-Maler
UND NOCH MEHR xD

CHARAKTERERSTELLUNG
Die Charaktererstellung sollte so detailliert wie in Sims 3 sein, also das quasi aaalles machbar ist (mann oder frau, klein oder groß, wird aber nur helle hautfarbe geben)
Und dass es verschiedene Klamotten zur auswahl gibt (beim ersteller allerdings nur haufenweise Lumpen  )
Wie der eigene Charakter von der Art ist, hängt von der Spielweise ab, da es immer Dialoge geben wird, wo man auswahlmöglichkeiten hat

SPIELVERLAUF
Joa also das Spiel spielt in ECHTZEIT
das heißt, ist in echt gerade Tag, ist es auch im spiel tag, ist es in echt gerade nacht, ist es auch im game nacht.
Es gibt natürlich auch Wetter! Wind, schnee, kälte, regen, nebel, alles!
In fast jedem Beruf kann man seinen MEister machen, was aber auch wirklich DAUERT!
zb. wenn man Geselle ist, muss man mindestens einen den beruf schon ausgeübt haben. Der meister dauert ein halbes jahr!
als meister kann man dann NPCs und auch Spieler ausbilden, es wird aber auch IMMER Npcs geben die geselle, meister und wat weiß ich sind

Wenn man dann Kohle hat kann sich dann halt ein Haus kaufen, teure Kleidung tragen, (Man kann übrigens sein Haus am besten wie in Sims einrichten! bloß halt mittelalterlich)

Man kann auch STERBEN. Dann ist man TOT! FÜR IMMER UND EWIG! (man altert nicht)
Dann ist sein Charakter automatisch gelöscht und man muss einen neuen machen.
Es wird einen Friedhof geben wo dann andere Spieler sich das Grab von einem angucken können oder selber wenn man einen neuen Charakter erstellt hat.

Von daher ist es gefährlich als Jäger, Dieb, Soldat, Ritter und Wache, weil man getötet werden kann bzw. schwer verletzt! (man kann daran verbluten und dann is licht aus ^^)


BEDÜRFNISSE

ALso die bedürfnisse sind so ähnlich wie in Sims!
man muss trinken, essen, schlafen und außerdem gibt es hygiene.


Joa das war der Wall of Text xD Ich weiß das es bestimmt ziemlich kompliziert ist so ein Game zu kreieren, und man muss auch nicht alle Berufe die aufgelistet waren daoben mit implementieren, aber so ein Game wäre echt einfach nurnoch GEIL 

Genauso wie ein realistisches Survival game das man auf ner einsamen Insel strandet und ach man da sprudeln die ideen schonwieder aber ich belass es mal dabei xD


----------



## dragon1 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich will eine Heroes Chronicles Neuversion...
Mit all den schönen sachen aus dem Teil, nur mit neuer Grafik, neuen Kampangen und vielleicht etwas komplizierter, allerdings ohne all den Fehlern von Heroes 4 - Heroes xyz ;( 
Ohne Helden, die als Kämpfer mitfuchteln. 
Mit Zentauren bei den Elfen und nicht bei den Orks
Mit dem Alten Zauberbuch 
Und vor allem... mit dem Epischen Helden Tarnum!


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2011)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus nem andern Thread zu meinem Wunsch-Shooter:



Davatar schrieb:


> Mein perfekter Shooter hätte eh mindestens:
> - Die Laser-Minen aus Duke Nukem
> - Den Rocket Launcher aus Q**k*
> - Die werfbaren Aliens aus Half Life 1 (die auch den Werfer angreifen, wenn man ihnen zu nahe kommt)
> ...


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Mai 2011)

Die Gilde 1 - bugfrei, Multiplayer über Internet.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Mai 2011)

ich wünschte mir ein perfekten mix aus ego-shooter und taktikgame,sodas man immer wieder kampagnen im egoshooter-modus machen muss und dann rundenbasiert wieder taktisch vorgehen muss indem man basen errichten muss 
udn wenn man eine taktische runde in einer bestimmten zeit erfüllt,dann kriegt man verschiedene ego-shooter-kampagnen frei geschaltet.
also kann ruhig geggen aliens gehen,wie beim letzten Command and conquer-spiel und die ego-shooter missionen müssen so wie bei call of duty aussehen.das wäre richtig genial...


----------

